# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Παρεμβολή ψυγείου στην τηλεόραση

## adrenalinos

Καλημέρα.Οταν μπαίνει σε λειτουργία το μοτέρ του ψυγείου σβήνει η τηλεόραση για 4-5" περίπου.Δεν είναι στην ίδια πρίζα.Τι μπορώ να κάνω?

----------


## klik

ξύλινο πάτωμα;
Γείωση υπάρχει;

----------


## JOUN

Aλλαγη πυκνωτων στο τροφοδοτικο της τηλεορασης..

----------


## avsellers

Αν το κάνει μόνο σε HDMI είσοδο, τότε άλλαξε το καλώδιο. Είχα το ίδιο θέμα και αποδείχθηκε ότι όλα τα HDMI καλώδια δεν είναι ίδια!!! Πάρε ένα με την ένδειξη HDMI Certified

----------

mikemtb73 (18-04-18)

----------


## adrenalinos

Ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκρισή σας και τις συμβουλές σας.Τελικά άλλαξα καλώδιο HDMI και το πρόβλημα διορθώθηκε.

----------


## Papas00zas

Πρώτη φορά ακούω καλώδιο HDMI να πιάνει παρεμβολές πάντως.Όχι απίθανο βέβαια.

----------


## avsellers

Μου έχει συμβεί σε επαγγελματικό A/V περιβάλλον και από τότε παίρνω μόνο τα συγκεκριμένα καλώδια.
Η διαφορά στα καλώδια φαίνεται και με ένα HDMI cable tester. Δεν είναι όλα ίδια!!!!

----------


## πετρος647

στην περίπτωση την δική μου   .. όταν μπαίνει σε λειτουργία το μοτέρ του ψυγείου ..έρχεται παράσιτο  ,στην οθόνη για 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα ...η τηλεόραση είναι CRT ...σε σύνδεση ψηφιακού δέκτη ..
ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων  για τις όποιες βοήθειες

----------


## Papas00zas

> στην περίπτωση την δική μου   .. όταν μπαίνει σε λειτουργία το μοτέρ του ψυγείου ..έρχεται παράσιτο  ,στην οθόνη για 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα ...η τηλεόραση είναι CRT ...σε σύνδεση ψηφιακού δέκτη ..
> ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων  για τις όποιες βοήθειες


Αν είναι στην ίδια γραμμή πιάνει το on-off του μοτέρ.

----------


## πετρος647

..ναι είναι στην ίδια  γραμμή , το μυστήριο είναι ότι πριν   μερικούς  μήνες δεν   παρουσίαζε κανένα παράσιτο ...

----------


## Papas00zas

Έχει να κάνει είτε με την ενίσχυση του σήματος είτε με το αντιπαρασιτικό του δέκτη.

----------


## terzidis1980

> Μου έχει συμβεί σε επαγγελματικό A/V περιβάλλον και από τότε παίρνω μόνο τα συγκεκριμένα καλώδια.
> Η διαφορά στα καλώδια φαίνεται και με ένα HDMI cable tester. Δεν είναι όλα ίδια!!!!


Καλημέρα , αυτό πως φαίνεται με τέστερ για hdmi καλώδια; Το εξηγείς λίγο γιατί με ενδιαφέρει...ευχαριστώ

----------

